# Programacion en CodeVisionAVR



## cristian_elect (May 17, 2008)

Tengo ya un tiempo con el copilador, si desean pregunteme le repondere lo que sé.


----------



## isaac_565 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hola ....

Estoy ,,, queriendo aprender a programar pics ,,, pero estoy buscando ,,, un programa que utilice c++ ,,,  y llegue al  CodeVisionAVR ,,, por que se que es bastante sencillo  ... 

pero no se si funciona con c++ ,,, o solamente c?

y luego para el prgrogramador de pics se nececita uno especial para este programa ,,, o con cualquiera funciona ...? 

ok creo k eso es todo   

gracias ..... espero k me puedas ayudar


----------



## Beamspot (Jun 19, 2008)

CodeVision para AVR no creo que compile para PIC's.

Creo que las últimas versiones del GCC WinAVR para AVR's soportan C++. Y es gratuito.

De todas maneras, yo que tú, me olvidaría de cualquier cosa similar a programación orientada a objetos con microcontroladores, a no ser que tengas ARM9, quizás ARM7 con mucha memoria.

Te recomiendo que dejes estas historias, y te pases directamente al WinAVR/Gcc, que está plenamente integrado en el AVRStudio, es gratuito, y el resultado es muy bueno para los AVR, similar al del CodeVision, ImageCraft, e IAR si a este último no lo achuchamos mucho (tienen el mejor optimizador de código del mercado).

Una de las ventajas de los AVR es que facilitan mucho la programación en C, de manera que el código compilado es muy eficiente en comparación con otros micros (lo puedo atestiguar, que lo he probado), en parte, por la arquitectura multiacumulador.


----------



## eidtech (Jun 19, 2008)

Una parte muy interesante del Codevision AVR es el CodeWizard el cual te genera la inicializacion de perifericos, lo cual es bastante sencillo y si gustas dicha inicializacion puedes llevarla a WinAVR.

HPInfotech empresa que desarrolla Codevision esta planeando lanzar sus versiones para ARM y MSP430.


----------



## cristian_elect (Jun 22, 2008)

El codevisionavr es un copilador C para micros avr y no para PIC. Para pic hay el ccs el hi-tech 9.60 lite que es libre pero es en ansi C.
El mikroC es muy recomendado por los foros que e vistode pic.


----------



## yanis_241088 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hola necesito hacer un pendulo invertido en un atmega 644 no tengo todavia una idea clara de como hacerlo pero no se si podrias ayudarme con información sobre la programacion en code vision (interrupciones, funciones, etc, estructuras) y si es en español mejor, algo asi como una especie de tutorial


----------



## cristian_elect (Nov 20, 2008)

Lo bueno del codevision es que te ahorra tiempo al configurar con su codewizardAVR y te da en su version free 2kB de codigo es bastante para comensar.
Tambien esta el IAR atmel AVR5 que te permite depurar en proteus paso a paso como el pcwhd que es para pic.


----------



## cristian_elect (Nov 20, 2008)

Cuanto cuesta en su localidad los atmega vs  pic, aqui en peru estan a $2.90 c/u el atmega8  y el pic 16f84 estan igual, segun las capacides de trabajo el mejor es el atmega8.


----------



## yanis_241088 (Nov 24, 2008)

el atmega 644 mas o menos 8 dolares, de los pic no tengo idea no e usado esos estamos comenzando con el atmega 32 y 644 por que tienen la misma distribucion de pines y al atmega 32 se lo puede simular en el proteus, alguna idea de como controlar un servo con uno de estos dos atmega es para implementar una especie de pendulo o tambien llamado sistema de bola y viga(en codoevision)


----------



## cristian_elect (Nov 26, 2008)

Del pendulo invertido no te puedo ayudar. Primero se nesecita la ecuacion fisica y su transformadorrmada Z, de hay buscar lo mecanismo adecuados como los motores a usar, peso del pendulo. Si e visto ese proyecto que lo usaron para tesis de control automatico de fin de carrera de electronica. Lo que te podria ayudar como programar en codevisionAVR que usar o poleo o interrupcion yo uso el iar para depurar pues que el iar no se puede optimizar mucho el codigo por que pierde codigo y cvavr si.
Si quiere como controlar servo motores con cvavr primero mandame el modelo del servo y su caracteristicas para asi dart una idea, por que yo no copio proyectos de otros, yó los hago de cero. Claro que asi te cuesta mas pero conoces como es de izquierda a derecha y que mejoras le haces.


----------



## yanis_241088 (Nov 29, 2008)

el modelo del servo no se cual es especificamente pero tiene las siguientes caracteristicas:

•	Voltaje de operación 4,8 y 6 voltios.
•	Pulso requerido: 3-5 voltaje pico para señal cuadrada
•	Corriente necesario(4.8V): 7.4 mA inactivo, 160mA operando sin carga
•	Corriente necesaria (6.0V): 7.7 mA inactivo, 180mA operando sin carga 
•	Rango de temperatura de operación: -20 a +60 °C
•	Angulo de operación ±90°, 180° en total
•	Velocidad de operación (4.8V): 0.19 S/60° sin carga
•	Velocidad de operación (6.0V): 0.15 S/60° sin carga
•	Torque (4.8V): 42 oz-in (3.0 Kg-cm)
•	Torque (6.0V): 49 oz-in (4.5 Kg/cm)


----------



## ssoliduss (Mar 1, 2009)

Una pregunta trato de crear un programa que me permita el acceso a una puerta mediante un codigo pero cuando quiero compilar me aparece "The proyect must contain at least one source file"


----------



## cristian_elect (Mar 2, 2009)

Seguro no has incluido el codigo fuente en el proyecto o si esta en el proyecto esta como un archivo secundario. Mira bien la configuracion del proyecto.


----------



## mikele (Jun 16, 2009)

hola que tal...estoy haciendo un reloj en tiempo real en avr en code vision...pero necesito una instruccion la cual pueda sacar el reloj interno de un atmega8..pero en la hoja de datos menciona que ese registro no existe que puedo hacer...me consultando encontre que hay como en vascom pero en codevision no se ...agradeceria por la ayuda....


----------



## cristian_elect (Jun 16, 2009)

tu te refieres al reloj que viene por hardware en los atmega que mas grandes para los cristales de 32Khz.
El atmega8 no tiene eso , se hace por software y tienes que hacerlo por interrupcion del timer0 o otro. 
Por ejemplo usas cristal de 4Mhz lo divide en 64 para timer0 que inicia de 5 que que genera  250 int veces y sale apro 1seg.
16uS * 250 * 250 = 1seg.


----------



## mikele (Jun 18, 2009)

gracias por tu ayuda pero necesito de otra forma.. puedes explicarme todo sobre la libreria time.h..esa es la que necesito...


----------



## cristian_elect (Jun 18, 2009)

No he visto esa libreria en codevisionAVR no sera la libreria para el chip ds1307 que es un reloj.


----------



## beto_mmf (Jul 7, 2009)

toy empezando con este compilador codevisionAVR 2.03.9  , mi pregunta se puede simular en el proteus paso a paso y ver el codigo fuente en C que hice en el codevision .....uhmmm y si se puede como se hace.
gracias de antemano , ire investigando un poco mas haber si encuentro algo en la red


----------



## cristian_elect (Jul 7, 2009)

Con esa version si se puede  casi como ccs de pic se toma el archivo *.cof. Las variables de de 16bits a
mas no se visualizan su valor numerico.
En el compilador IAR para avr se puede ver todas la variables su valor a paso a paso.


----------



## beto_mmf (Jul 8, 2009)

hola pues probe con el proteus 7.5 Sp3  , al parecer simula ademas muestra las variables paso a paso pero no se por que me da ese error en la ventana de variables del proteus  "no within memory block"
solo por poner dentro del programa cvavr:

 void main ()  
       { unsigned  char  i, j , devices;  


cual puede ser el error , aqui adjunto la imagen:


----------



## jennybrain5 (Ago 24, 2010)

Hola, la verdad sé que esta es una pregunta quizá muy obvia para los que saben, pero a penas me estoy iniciando en el mundo de los micros.
Quiero saber como enviar un dato por el pin tx de un atmega16, ejemplo, si quiero enviar el dato binario 010101101011... cual es la instrucción?
y por el pin rx, como leo algún dato y lo almaceno en una variable??
la verdad es para controlar un sensor que trabaja con los pines tx y rx del micro y no tengo idea.
Inicialmente, creí que con las instrucciones getchar y putchar era suficiente, pero al simular en proteus, la virtual terminal no muestra nada (lo que me hace suponer que mi programa no funciona)....

Gracias a quien me pueda responder.


----------



## diego666 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hola mira aqui tengo unos videos en lo que te explica eso espero que te sirvan y si necesita ayuda en algo me avisas:


----------



## Norberto (Nov 28, 2013)

Para cristian_elect, como hago en codevision para simular mi proyecto  ??
Con avr studio y winavr es muy sensillo, pero con codevision no veo ningun simulador donde pueda ver tiempos, registros, variables, muchas gracias.


----------

